# How I Execute Skewb H-Perm



## molarmanful (Jun 11, 2015)

I know most people don't get H-Perm cases (for various reasons), but for those who do, here's something that might help.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 11, 2015)

In Rubikskewb notation it looks like: L' R y' F' l f L' l B'


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks pretty damm amazing.
How fast can you execute it?
What i really like as well is: (rubiksskewb notation)
r R' r R' y L' l L' l


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 11, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> Looks pretty damm amazing.
> How fast can you execute it?
> What i really like as well is: (rubiksskewb notation)
> r R' r R' y L' l L' l



I use this too and I love it.


----------



## Berd (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice! Can you do a z perm version please?!


----------



## molarmanful (Jun 11, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> Looks pretty damm amazing. How fast can you execute it?



Thanks. I can sub-1.5 the algorithm on average.


----------

